# Is it ever okay to keep a pig indoors?



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

This may seem like a stupid question, but I thought it might be better to ask here rather than try to sift through inaccurate "micropig" sites to find any real info.

If you had a pair of kunekunes, would it be okay to keep them in a house while they were young, then transition them to outdoor life as they grew older? Or is it just not a good idea for their well being? I'm not so much referring to the difficulty of keeping a pig indoors for an owner, more so wanting to know whether a young kunekune could live happily indoors and then live happily outdoors without problem?

Before I get a bunch of "gahh what are you doing buying pigs without researching!!!" comments, this is just curiosity. I do love pigs and would have a dozen if I could, but I have a garden that's about 1/3 acre so I don't see it in my near future, plenty of time to figure out how to do things right :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I keep a pair of kune kunes, and even though I love pigs dearly I wouldn't in any way want them inside my house, no matter how cute they are.

Nor would I really want them in my garden tbh.....they absolutely wreck it, and you'd be left with a muddy wasteland very quickly.

Also, in my opinion, it's not fair to keep a single pig....they're social, intelligent, and really do benefit from other pig company.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah that's why I said pair :2thumb: Though I suppose having two in a house would be even more mayhem.

I really am thinking more in the theoretical sense though, I want to get onto the Guide Dogs puppy walking program and I think having anything else in the house would be a stress anyway. Just wondering how much of their emotional and physical well being is based on being outdoors.

Not so much fussed about having a wrecked garden, I'm really not a garden person myself - I was thinking of moving back into a flat but there's a temptation to move into another place with a garden just for the animal space!


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Where I live someone keeps a pot belly pig in their garden it's a normal size garden and it looks like it hasn't destroyed their garden but I don't know if they let it inside


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd imagine that when they are tiny they'd be no more trouble than a puppy and I'm sure I read somewhere that as they are a clean animal, very intelligent and can be trained to go outside to toilet. I've seen many on tv that make good house/garden pets if they stay small but its the not knowing how big it will be that seems to be the problem, and it seems many are sold as minatures only to become enormous. It wouldn't be fair to make one a close pet only to have to get rid of it if it was one of those that grew and grew. Plus if your new piglet has been kept in the house then you can't just stick it outside it would need to be aclimatised much the same as a puppy leaving its mum, if its been bred from pet adults as a potential pet then would it will have spent the first few weeks outside ?, I assume that all piglets need extra warmth when tiny.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Consider this.....kune kune's are able to grow and grow and grow!


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

if you're lucky and have a true minature are they called a different species? I realize you wouldn't want one that big in your house but I've seen genuine tiny adults on the tv. If it turned out to be one of those then surely it could be in and out of the house especially if it was trained to toilet outside, you do have some lovely pigs.


----------



## Payton49 (Jun 4, 2014)

We kept our pig indoors! We got her as a baby when we went to purchase a monitor lizard.

We carried her she was so tiny, but when she died she was massive, but had lived in doors her entire life with access to our garden.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> if you're lucky and have a true minature are they called a different species?.


There's no such species as a "micro-pig", "mini pig" or "teacup pig", no.

Also, if kept indoors, they have the potential to become extremely fat and unhealthy as they're not getting the same level of exercise that they would in a proper outdoor enclosure. This would obviously lead to early death. .

Indoor pigs can also become very spoilt and moody....really not the best idea for the pig's well-being. It's only really a selfish act on the part of the humans.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

aren't we talking about a pig sleeping inside but having outside access? not being in all the time, assuming the owner has a large garden/paddock is there any harm with the pig also being a pet not just a farm animal. Where we used to live we had about 1/2 acre of grass outside our patio doors where, if we'd wanted, a pig could have had free run and also access to the house, much as our dogs did, I can't see anything wrong with that kind of set up. Assuming it had stayed small the house at night would have been fine but it would also have had a shed/shelter of some sort outside, assuming we'd had one but any 'pet' of mine, if small enough would have been welcome in our house be it a short while or overnight. As for excersise wouldn't that be the same as someone having a large breed dog? you'd need a big garden and house to have one of those and some dogs are as big as a pig, my cousin has two St bernards and two collies and does have a very big house and garden to cope with them. I'd assume that anyone thinking of getting a pig of any sorts would have the space ect for when it became adults and I also found an interesting 'leaflet' on line about all the rules and regulations required to keep one which I didn't know about and there seems to be quite a lot of them.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, just for clarification I'm talking about having small baby pigs in the house with access to the outdoors - I suppose this could be in the form of being let out at certain times, or through free use of a "pig-flap". I know you can get a pig walking licence but I'm not sure how necessary that would be. With a gradual transition to living outdoors in a large garden (not sure exactly how big this would need to be for two fully grown pigs, but I'm guessing 1/2 an acre or more?) permanently as they reach full size. No intention of getting rid of them at full size, of course, I understand that they do grow to a fairly large size (and they are still just as cute to me!).

Of course, I'm not sure just how much exercise a pig requires, so a set up like this could still be an issue. Aside from having your house wrecked and aside from any potential safety risks that would occur if the home wasn't pet-proofed, my query is just on if it's possible to have healthy happy house pigs.

Aside from exercise, I wonder if moving them outside would have negative emotional consequences for them (even if done gradually) if they become attached to their human.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Indoor pigs can also become very spoilt and moody....really not the best idea for the pig's well-being.


Oop just noticed this comment. Is this inevitable with indoor pigs, or something that would occur as a result of improper/impractical treatment?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

genevie said:


> Of course, I'm not sure just how much exercise a pig requires, so a set up like this could still be an issue. Aside from having your house wrecked and aside from any potential safety risks that would occur if the home wasn't pet-proofed, my query is just on if it's possible to have healthy happy house pigs. Having worked with many different breeds of pig, from tiny pot bellieds, to huge vicious woolly pigs, I would say no. I've never seen a pig kept indoors that looks healthy and of regular weight.
> 
> Aside from exercise, I wonder if moving them outside would have negative emotional consequences for them (even if done gradually) if they become attached to their human.


Would you be thrilled being shoved outside on your own after having lived the easy life in a nice warm house with attention and food on tap? Pigs are livestock....livestock lives outdoors.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Our chickens used to come into the house would you say that was wrong, my dads hen, after her companion died used to love to sit on his lap and be stroked, she'd follow him everywhere but still used to sleep outside in her house. I don't think rabbits belong in the house but people do keep them, we used to hand rear squirrels and they would come and go as they pleased once they were old enough so is allowing a pig access any different. What about the people that have pet sheep or rear lambs in the house I'm sorry but saying because something is classed as livestock it can't be a pet and have inside access is very closed mind. If the animal and owner are happy with their arrangements and the animal is healthy both in mind and body then as far as I'm concerned its living a better life than many just stuck in a pen untill they are slaughtered and eaten. Any animal can become overweight but that doesn't have to happen is a good diet is stuck to and as to excersise well even the pigs that live in fields seem to spend a great deal of time laying down I've never seem them going for a 10 mile hike. We've seen a few in rescue/petting farms and they seem to have a decent sized area but not many in acre size fields and they all seem very happy and content and seem to spend most of their time where the people are rather than wandering off.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I have two female Kunekunes and ever since I have had them they have been outside in an area of their own with a stable to go in and out of as they please. I was going to buy a pig arc but the stable does the job nicely.

Some people do keep them like dogs and yes I will own up to wanting to do it myself when they were small I thought they would be better off outside being pigs. They are able to root the ground up and bathe in mud which I've found are two of their favorite things.

They will basically as already said reduce any ground to wasteland. They have pretty much turfed up all the grass in their area except for the patch I sit on when the weather is good. 

As for the micropig. That phrase annoys me like you wouldn't belive. Kunekunes are a comparatively small breed of pig but a micropig is not a recognised breed. 

I was told that if buying somthing sold as a micropig your best bet is to see the grand parents to give you some idea of size.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> Our chickens used to come into the house would you say that was wrong, my dads hen, after her companion died used to love to sit on his lap and be stroked, she'd follow him everywhere but still used to sleep outside in her house. I don't think rabbits belong in the house but people do keep them, we used to hand rear squirrels and they would come and go as they pleased once they were old enough so is allowing a pig access any different. What about the people that have pet sheep or rear lambs in the house I'm sorry but saying because something is classed as livestock it can't be a pet and have inside access is very closed mind. If the animal and owner are happy with their arrangements and the animal is healthy both in mind and body then as far as I'm concerned its living a better life than many just stuck in a pen untill they are slaughtered and eaten. Any animal can become overweight but that doesn't have to happen is a good diet is stuck to and as to excersise well even the pigs that live in fields seem to spend a great deal of time laying down I've never seem them going for a 10 mile hike. We've seen a few in rescue/petting farms and they seem to have a decent sized area but not many in acre size fields and they all seem very happy and content and seem to spend most of their time where the people are rather than wandering off.


Keeping chickens in the house is revolting, knowing what a mess they make, and what kind of nasties can be carried in their poop (which is hardly solid, and is crapped out wherever they please).

I have hand-reared a lamb and used to take it home with me overnight, so my mind isn't entirely "closed", thank you! However, those situations are unavoidable and not the norm.....anyone would rather it be reared within the family group. But it did grow up to have issues when it rejoined the flock, and picked a fight with a fully grown male camel!

Call me a purist, I just think that those kind of animals have their place. They do best in the environment which they evolved/were bred to live in. Sheep need to graze in fields, and pigs need to be able to root around, and both are social animals requiring company of their own kind....it's in their nature.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Keeping chickens in the house is revolting, knowing what a mess they make, and what kind of nasties can be carried in their poop (which is hardly solid, and is crapped out wherever they please).
> 
> I have hand-reared a lamb and used to take it home with me overnight, so my mind isn't entirely "closed", thank you! However, those situations are unavoidable and not the norm.....anyone would rather it be reared within the family group. But it did grow up to have issues when it rejoined the flock, and picked a fight with a fully grown male camel!
> 
> Call me a purist, I just think that those kind of animals have their place. They do best in the environment which they evolved/were bred to live in. Sheep need to graze in fields, and pigs need to be able to root around, and both are social animals requiring company of their own kind....it's in their nature.


Oh you purist you! *add lashings of mock camp tone*


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

if you read properly then you'd see that I never said the hen lived in the house but came in for a visit and slept outside in her house, she had the free roam of the garden but had a run for when my parents went out. :bash:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> if you read properly then you'd see that I never said the hen lived in the house but came in for a visit and slept outside in her house, she had the free roam of the garden but had a run for when my parents went out. :bash:


It's still foul:roll2:


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

do you still keep pigs and other livestock? I don't see them mentioned in your signature however I do see a Skunk, is that a house pet/exotic or livestock? surely if thats allowed in then, which to me is an animal that should be in a zoo, then a hen or small pig is nothing.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> do you still keep pigs and other livestock? I don't see them mentioned in your signature however I do see a Skunk, is that a house pet/exotic or livestock? surely if thats allowed in then, which to me is an animal that should be in a zoo, then a hen or small pig is nothing.


The animals in my sig are my personal pets. If I were to name the 1000 or so animals that I'm responsible for in my sig, then it would take up a whole page!

My skunk was a rescued animal from a home that didn't take particularly good care of her and, as you seem to be so interested in my personal life, is agoraphobic! Won't go outside if I were to open the door wide and leave it that way! As she is in her twilight years and had a pretty rough time of it until she came to me, I feel it is probably best to not force her, and just leave her to do what she wants.....what do you reckon? 

Although I appreciate that you've actually just been on an exotic forum and basically told everyone that their pets should be in zoos! 

So, if we're childishly playing tit for tat Ann and trying to score points of each other in your charming way, I take it that your cockatiels are in a spacious outdoor aviary with room to fly and stretch their wings whenever they choose? Don't they deserve a zoo enclosure too?:whistling2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Your sig looks so much more reduced chris?
Have you rehomed some if your animals?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> Your sig looks so much more reduced chris?
> Have you rehomed some if your animals?


Aye.....had to because work has grown into something crazy!!:crazy: Got to the point where I would come home, work on my pets, and not get to have my dinner until 11pm! 

So a couple of ageing ones died naturally, some went to my work, some went to my sister's nursery where they're pets for the tiny tots, and some went to friends. I still see them though


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

just out of interest how do you stop a skunk making the smell that they do, I've never met one or known of anyone who keeps them before finding RFUK and its amazing what people do seem to keep.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> just out of interest how do you stop a skunk making the smell that they do, I've never met one or known of anyone who keeps them before finding RFUK and its amazing what people do seem to keep.


I stop her from smelling the same way that you stop from smelling (I hope)....I give her a bath!


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

funny! I meant when they spray, if thats the right term I'm trying to be nice and I'm sure you know what I meant, the only thing I know about skunks is that they spray a horrible smelly liquid which I assume is in defense? but do they also do it if startled etc, how can you stop them?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

This is what I know...or think I know from reading about skunks on here etc.

You can't descent a skunk if you live in UK.
But it is legal in Ireland.
I think it's about socialisation Ann, the more socialised and kept busy your skunk is the less likely it is to spray.
The key is, much like puppies, a good start early on to getting your skunk socialised and happy. Skunks spray when they feel threatened or frightened etc so trying to ensure they don't get to that point is key I guess.

Hope this helped a bit?


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I too have an "agoraphobic" skunk who hates going outside, to the point that she'll run back in if I put her out there. Mine's descented, though (though I'd prefer not to get into the descenting debate!)

All good points made about the indoor/outdoor pig thing, thanks guys.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Esther the Wonder Pig: Part One – The Pet Network


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

sarahc said:


> Esther the Wonder Pig: Part One – The Pet Network


A real slice of american cheese there! Am I the only one that sees this as a real cautionary tale? Also notice how grubby the house is! :gasp:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't hold an opinion on keeping pigs in the house.I thought it showed the difficulties quite well,I can forgive the cheese since they are American.They are committed despite the obvious mistake.I don't care about the grubby house either,the pets are well looked after.I don't think they give a rose tinted view,it looks hard work.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

It's obvious they're ok with it all and that they look after them well. What I meant about the dirt in the house is that it should be something anyone considering a house pig should keep in mind. Every house I've ever been to with pigs kept inside has been grubby. The owners themselves may not mind, but it's kind of off putting for visitors......kind of like how ferret keepers say they don't notice the smell, but that's 'cos they're used to it, but it's vile for guests.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

ah yes,I see and agree.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol...I though, given they have a pig in the house, it looked kinda tidy! 

I personally couldn't do it. We have plenty of pets sure but that piggy was huge.... :lol2:


----------

